

Male Programmer Privilege Checklist - xvirk
http://getpocket.com/redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgeekfeminism.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FMale_Programmer_Privilege_Checklist

======
ripb
This is absolutely pathetic.

